# Low Carb Buddies?



## krissie328

I am finally gonna get serious about going back to low carb. My DH wants to do it with me so hopefully we can support each other and be successful. 

I am hoping to find some buddies on here to help me get started and stay on track. Anyone else following low carb or want to start soon? 

My initial goal for this summer (June and July at least) is to stick to about 20 net carbs. I also want to increase my movement to at least a half hour of intentional movement a day. Whether that is a walk around the neighborhood or doing some light weights at home. Just something to help make it a routine.


----------



## Jules8

I'll be your buddy! I know I'm pregnant, but I gained a bit more than my doctor would like me to so I'm back to cutting carbs and sugar. I'm planning on 30-35g a day and meal planning. I also need to get in some sort of walking or something to get me moving.


----------



## krissie328

Sounds good Jules! I found it so so hard during pregnancy. Hopefully you can stick with it and halt the cycle of high carb and weight gain.

I'm stuck in the I'm eating carbs and craving them like crazy phase. I just need to stop eating them so the cravings stop. Once I get past that I can usually do pretty good. 

I went shopping today and got some low carb stuff so hoping to get that started Saturday. I'm not starting tomorrow cause we are going to the carnival and I have been looking forward to homemade curly fries for a year.


----------



## Jules8

I'm right there with you. I've been so off track that it's going to take a few days to break the carb habbit. 

The carnival sounds fun and I don't blame you on having one last day to indulge. The town I used to live in had a big fair every year and there were a few things I looked forward to all year. No matter what kind of eating plan I was on I always let myself splurge. This year it's my due date week so I don't think we'll risk driving back to attend as if I went into labor we wouldn't be getting anywhere fast. lol 

I'm starting officially tomorrow, though cutting down today. I had a multigrain bagel for breakfast and making a broccoli, cauliflower rice, and chicken bake thing for dinner. I can use stuff up in the fridge and since it's low carb I can use the leftovers for my lunch through the weekend. I'm making my week menu today and shopping tomorrow. 

We got this!


----------



## Jules8

Can't say I did great over the weekend. :( 

I did prep out my breakfast, lunch, and snacks for the week so I'm ready to get my butt in gear. Breakfast is low carb greek yogurt w/berries, lunch is pre-packed salads, and snacks for work is almonds or string cheese. I have the ingredients for dinners, however I don't know what I want to make each night as this week is going to be a bit busy so I will throw the easy stuff together on the busy night and the more involved on the days I have time to do so.


----------



## misspriss

When I was pregnant I looked into keto and pregnancy and found very negative things about the presence of ketones in the blood and brain development. I would not limit my carbs that low in pregnancy. I had GD and was doing serious research. 

Ketones are not good in pregnancy. Make sure you do not go into ketosis while pregnant. Talk to your doctor and do your research. Carbs are necessary for the developing brain in your baby. Remember, the brain runs on carbs - your baby's brain is developing, it makes sense that you need carbs.

I also researched it in breastfeeding, and it doesn't seem to do anything to breastmilk except increase the fat content slightly. So breastfeeding is different.


----------



## Jules8

Thanks for the info. ! I'm def. going into this being careful of that and I talked with my doctor before starting this so if there are any concerns from either of us then I'll make the changes I need to.


----------



## misspriss

Jules8 said:


> Thanks for the info. ! I'm def. going into this being careful of that and I talked with my doctor before starting this so if there are any concerns from either of us then I'll make the changes I need to.

Glad to hear! You can never be too careful when you are eating for both of you!

DH and I are eating low_er_ carb, not low carb. Just more of an IIFYM kind of diet.


----------



## BFranks86

I can be a low-carb buddy if you need one! My husband and I started Keto to improve fertility 4 days ago. While I feel better all around, I am so tired!


----------



## krissie328

Hey ladies! Sorry about all the neglect. I've been striving for a stress free summer and not checking in online as much.

Things are going okay here. I'm currently in the initial phase of going low carb so kinda dragging but know in a couple days I'll feel so much better. 

I am striving for vlc/keto levels. Not only will this help with weight loss but I'm hoping to normalize my blood sugar and get off metformin. 

Im hoping dh joins soon. It currently he likes his coffee creamer and soda too much. Eh!


----------



## krissie328

Hey ladies. I've officially made it 2 weeks low carb and I'm down over 12 lbs. I have dh convinced to come on board as well. I'm looking forward to sticking with it this time. I feel so much better and I know it will only improve as I lose weight. I'm nervous as I go back to work in two weeks and I always struggle with lunches, so I'm hoping to do better with meal prep and pack lunches daily for dh and myself.


----------

